# stop



## .TakaM (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## pewpz (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice colors... very muted and melancholic.  Two things I can nitpick about... 1.  The stop sign is on his right, but he looks left and 2. The top edge of the seat and his eye in the 3rd panel converge, almost feels like the line enters his head.  But great job, has a PBF feel to it.  You sir, get a gold star.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pewpz @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Nice colors... very muted and melancholic.Â Two things I can nitpick about... 1.Â The stop sign is on his right, but he looks left and 2. The top edge of the seat and his eye in the 3rd panel converge, almost feels like the line enters his head.Â But great job, has a PBF feel to it.Â You sir, get a gold star.


thanks, he looks to his left just because he's bored, and just points out he's not entirely sure if the sign talked, since he wasn't looking, regardless - he decided to go.

and the lines converging, I never noticed but I guess


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice work but it's a little hard to understand.

- Sam


----------



## tshu (Apr 4, 2007)

I think it would work well as an animation. Good work.


----------



## Issac (Apr 4, 2007)

hmm, havn't I seen this before? without the yellowness?


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> hmm, havn't I seen this before? without the yellowness?
> you mightve, not entirely sure if I posted here..
> 
> 
> ...


I did animate it (lazily) back when it was just plain black and white:




it works a bit better that way


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 4, 2007)

The animated version is a million times better. Not a bad little strip/animation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like the brush stroke style and the cute full car model (reminds me of Bill Waterson's style of drawing cars - except it isn't levitating!)


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 4, 2007)

i like it. nice work


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you've posted it here before, or maybe I saw it on your site or something.
Anyway, I _still_ think it's cool, and am loving the animation.
In fact, if you wouldn't miiiiiind... I'd kinda like to throw a little soundtrack on it maybe.
Just a thought.. I'm scarce on time right now, but next week my free time will be more largely partitioned...
I've often entertained the thought of all the GBAtemp "golf pros" getting together on a jam.
Wouldn't _that_ be weird?


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 4, 2007)

Cute, loving the minimal, washed-out colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The animation's easier to understand in the middle but they both work really well. Nice


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, the animation is much better

- Sam


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> I'm pretty sure you've posted it here before, or maybe I saw it on your site or something.
> Anyway, I _still_ think it's cool, and am loving the animation.
> In fact, if you wouldn't miiiiiind... I'd kinda like to throw a little soundtrack on it maybe.
> Just a thought.. I'm scarce on time right now, but next week my free time will be more largely partitioned...
> ...








 you can do whatever you want with it


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> you can do whatever you want with it


uh oh...
(lol)


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 4, 2007)

I just went through all my posts.. I don't think I posted it here.. mustve been somewhere else


----------



## rest0re (Apr 4, 2007)

nice! no crits needed imo


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 4, 2007)

I love the perspective on the stop sign in panel 6.  Nice work.


----------



## Issac (Apr 5, 2007)

hmm, I'm sure it was here... and a lot of people complained and said "it isn't funny" and were jerks...

because, I don't know any other forum that I visit.... even less were we both are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




strange....


----------

